# Camera choices



## Got Greens (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello im looking into purchasing a new camera.I dont know alot about camera's.I have a Kodak easyshare 4 megapixels.im looking to buy a new camera now but not spending a fortune.Between 400-700 hundred is ideal for me right now.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

A few months ago I purchased a Nikon D50 for $599 w/lens (on sale). This is a great camera, I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## Got Greens (Apr 13, 2006)

Can you still find them for that price and where?Can you post any pic using the Nikon D50.
Thanks again...


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Search Froogle.com for pricing. 

Ask yourself if a DSLR is what you need. Might a point and shoot fill you needs better. Think about what you will use the camera for besides aquarium photography. Don't take this wrong, the camera is quite capable, but do you need that much camera? Also think about the bulk of a DSLR vs a point and shoot. A great camera is useless if it's to much of a pain to carry and use.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Another vote for the D50 in that price range. Produces some of the best out of camera JPEGs; also has great high ISO performance. That body with the kit 18-70mm lens and you should be set. Weight and size wise, it's not much bigger than the DSLR-like cameras out there.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Got Greens said:


> Can you still find them for that price and where?Can you post any pic using the Nikon D50.
> Thanks again...


I don't know if you have a Ritz camera store where you live but they do have it on sale again.

This shot was taken with the lens (28-80mm) I got with the camera...


----------

